
Steve Jobs reviews the iPhone X - PleaseHelpMe
https://medium.com/@simonhelyar/steve-jobs-and-the-iphone-x-ce21e4d7ff3
======
noncoml
I don’t think there is anyone who doubts that the iPhone X would not look like
it does if Steve Jobs was still alive.

I don’t know what it would look like, nobody does, but I am pretty sure he
would have never approved the camera sticking out in the back, since 6.

Having said that, I still think it’s the best phone out there. Wish they
didn’t have to bump up the price, but hey-ho.

~~~
dariota
_I still think it’s the best phone out there_

It's not out there, and no one's even used it in the real world - how can you
make that call?

------
jmull
Symmetry and clean lines are nice but they aren't the only thing. It's never
bad to let an object be what it is.

I don't mind that phone's notch because it just shows what it is. If the phone
is a screen you just look at, then a clean, unbroken rectangle makes sense.

But the phone X is also an object that looks back at you. And listens to you
and talks with you. The sensor array acknowledges that in a visceral, plain
way.

In fact, hiding it would be a little weird... like the one-way mirror of an
interrogation room. You know they're watching you but you don't know exactly
who, how, and when. It a little off-putting to hide it and conversely, a
little reassuring to make it obvious. And it's just nice and natural to have
something to look at or talk to when you want the phone to see you or hear
you.

------
jaimex2
Heh, was expecting a video of a corpse rolling in its grave.

------
synicalx
Not a huge fan of the little face camera dingleberry at the top, but what I
really find ugly on the iPhone X is the sides. You've got the screen, then a
tiny little bit of black, then a tiny bit of bright, shiny silver.

It just looks all wrong and the shiny silver is horrible - too close to the
first gen iPhone and it'll take all of about 2 days for it to get covered in
scratches and fingerprints.

------
theduncan
The Essential Phone, did the same thing with the front facing camera, placing
it there, is a nice design choice, but apple wow, do you need that much space?

Also gone is the design compromise that was the home button.

------
sreenadh
I remember reading a while back that Steve Jobs hated the button on the
iphone. The button was added as a compromise.

It may be, that this is the real vision of Steve Jobs. But that being said, I
doubt if Steve Jobs will fully like the iphone X as I am reminded of the
iPhone5 ad about size being a "dazzling display of common
sense"([https://youtu.be/O99m7lebirE](https://youtu.be/O99m7lebirE)). So
iphone X's design is just lacking in common sense?

FYI: I personally have a 5S, Nexus 7 2012 & laptop. I feel a mobile bigger
than SE is impractical and its better to get a Samsung Note.

------
bdcravens
Worth noting there have now been more releases of iPhone (whether you count
yearly announcements or iPhone versions) after Steve Jobs passed away than
before.

~~~
nobodyshere
Rumours say he took part in some of the future generations' designs while he
was alive.

~~~
CodeWriter23
IIRC, Steve himself said 3-4 generations, and that was pre-iPhone 5. So the
steaming notch of shit is all Jony.

And no, blacking it into a dark status bar isn’t a lie. What’s a lie is having
designated areas of the screen you’re not allowed to “draw attention to” per
the new HIG. [https://developer.apple.com/ios/human-interface-
guidelines/o...](https://developer.apple.com/ios/human-interface-
guidelines/overview/iphone-x/)

(Look at all the wasted space in Landscape orientation, just to not draw
attention to the disfigured screen. And yes, I’m a little grumbly from having
to rework some of my stunt designing in the app I’m working on to work on the
X)

------
lolc
What is meant by intrusion on the screen?

~~~
brad0
I believe it's referring to the section at the top of the screen that contains
the camera and other sensors.

~~~
Shivetya
that, because it is such a travesty considering the previous designs. the
technology wasn't ready but I think Apple was desperate to make the claim
because it sounded good and went for it anyway.

I really do believe that if Steve Jobs was around this would never have
happened. It is so anti-Apple it is astounding

~~~
scarface74
The technology was fine. They could have easily made the whole top of the
phone containing the "notch" a bezel or at least not shown anything on it but
a status.

